# RivaTV, Video Capturing und DVD Authoring sowie Shrinking



## xastarothx (19. Juni 2004)

Also zu meiner Frage

gibt es ähnliche Tools wie CloneDVD oder DVD2One 
für linux  
(dvd::rip vielleicht konvertiert der auch alles mit menüs und so )

dann gibt es gute dvd authoring programme um selbst menüs zu erstellen 
wie beispielsweise mit DVD Architect

und zum dritten ich bekomme diese doofen RivaTV Capturing Treiber nicht unter Linux installier ich brauche diese aber um tapes zu digitalisieren.

ich hoffe mir wird geholfen

danke und ciao AsTARoTH


----------

